# AUB diagnosis



## Beany011178 (Oct 27, 2008)

If doctor uses dx Abnormal Uterine Bleeding what dx would you use?

626.8 or 626.9


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

*Aub*



Beany011178 said:


> If doctor uses dx Abnormal Uterine Bleeding what dx would you use?
> 
> 626.8 or 626.9



If AUB is all you have, then I would use the 626.9. If they have something else, then you could code accordingly. (i.e. polymenorrhea 626.2, 626.4 irregular etc.) 626.8 is the code we use if there is some specific reason for the AUB but does not have a set code. The 626.9 is AUB unspecified reason.


----------

